
Beanstalk: Bootstrapped, Run Virtually, Generating $1+ Mil Annually - AndrewWarner
http://mixergy.com/beanstalk-bootstrapped-run-virtually-generating-1-mil-annually-with-chris-nagele/
======
DanHulton
I love Beanstalk!

I just cancelled my account, but only because I'm shutting down the associated
business. I definitely plan on moving back when I have something that requires
secure, awesome external SVN hosting again.

~~~
rdoherty
I'm thinking of using it for a new project. What's your opinion of it? Any
gotchas?

------
marcc
I was a Beanstalk customer for over a year. Never had a problem with their
product or their service. But over time, I started wondering why I maintained
a github and a Beanstalk account and there was only one which I could cancel.

Beanstalk - love the product and the service, but what's the plan to compete
with github?

------
auston
I've seen Chris N around Miami the past few years for FOWA.

Beanstalk is amazing, I've always wondered if it was profitable & who built
it.

